# strange, strange FireFox. So Happy to be back



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been trying to log in to the forums for a few months and had no idea what I was doing wrong! Turns out I just couldn't log in with Firefox! :? 
Oh well.

Anyone else have that problem?


----------

